# Emerald Coast Redfish Club Tournament March 22



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Join us for our second tournament of the season on SaturdayMarch 22 in Panama City.www.emeraldcoastredfishclub.com


----------

